# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  5 nơi không thể bỏ qua khi tới Sochi xem World Cup

## hangnt

*Nếu bạn tới Sochi để chứng kiến những trận bóng đá sôi động ở World Cup thì hãy dành thời gian tham quan các điểm nổi tiếng ở thành phố xinh đẹp này.* 

Ngoài thủ đô Moskva, còn rất nhiều thành phố khác của Nga đăng cai tổ chức lễ hội bóng đá lớn nhất hành tinh World Cup 2018. Một trong số những thành phố đó là Sochi - "Thủ đô mùa hè" của Nga hay "Viên ngọc trai biển Đen" của nước Nga. Sochi nằm dọc theo bờ biển Đen, cách Moskva khoảng 1.600 km về phía nam. Nếu bạn tới Sochi để xem những trận bóng đá sôi động thì hãy dành thời gian tham quan những địa điểm nổi tiếng ở thành phố xinh đẹp này nhé.

*Núi Akhun và đài tưởng niệm anh hùng trong chiến tranh*

Cách thành phố Sochi 20 km là núi Akhun cao 663 m so với mực nước biển. Trên đỉnh núi có một ngọn tháp được xây dựng theo kiến trúc Romanesque. Trên đường lên núi bạn sẽ thấy Đài tưởng niệm các anh hùng đã ngã xuống trong cuộc chiến tranh yêu nước vĩ đại.

Địa chỉ: ul. Samshitovaya, 32а, Khosta, Krasnodarskiy kray.

*Vườn Bách thảo Sochi*


Vườn Bách thảo Sochi rộng tới 12 ha với hơn 1.800 loại cây cỏ, thực vật quý hiếm. Nơi đây được coi là một trong những vườn thực vật đa dạng nhất nước Nga, có phân khu trồng các loại cây đặc trưng cho mỗi châu lục, khu đài phun nước và tác phẩm điêu khắc tuyệt đẹp. Dành thời gian dạo quanh vườn bách thảo, bạn sẽ được tận hưởng không khí trong lành và phong cảnh tuyệt vời của dãy núi Caucasus.

Địa chỉ: Kurortny Avenue 74, Sochi, 354002

*Dinh thự của Stalin (Stalin’s Dacha)*


Cách thành phố Sochi 30 phút lái xe là dinh thự mùa hè của nhà lãnh đạo Xô Viết, Joseph Stalin. Dinh thự nằm trên đỉnh dãy núi giữa thung lũng Matsesta và hẻm núi Agur được xây dựng vào năm 1937 với mặt tiền được phủ bằng lớp sơn màu xanh lá cây. Từ ban công, bạn có thể phóng tầm nhìn ra khung cảnh của biển Đen. Chưa kể, căn nhà còn nằm giữa rừng cây bách lá kim. Đây là điểm lý tưởng để thoát khỏi cuộc sống nhộn nhịp, xô bồ.

Địa chỉ: Kurortny prospekt 120/1, Khostinsky District, Sochi
*
Khu nghĩ dưỡng trên núi Krasnaya Polyana*


Nằm ở độ cao 500 m so với mực nước biển, cách bờ biển Đen 40 km, khu nghỉ dưỡng Krasnaya Polyana có khí hậu núi - biển quý hiếm mát mẻ, không khí trong lành, phong cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp. SkyPark là khu vui chơi mới được khánh thành tại đây, với cầu kính có chiều dài 439 m giúp du khách có thể nhìn rõ phong cảnh phía dưới chân mình, hệ thống nhảy buggee từ độ cao 207 m và 69 m so với mặt đất. SkyPark là điểm đến hoàn hảo cho những du khách yêu thiên nhiên và yêu thích mạo hiểm.

Địa chỉ: Krasnodar Krai, Sochi

*Công viên quốc gia Sochi*


Công viên quốc gia Sochi là một phần của Di sản Thiên nhiên Thế giới phía tây Caucasus, nơi có rất nhiều cung hiking, trekking với phong cảnh hùng vĩ và tuyệt đẹp. Bạn cũng có thể cắm trại nhưng việc này không được khuyến khích do công viên có rất nhiều gấu, chó sói và báo. Nơi đây còn có rất nhiều điểm đến thú vị khác để tham quan như nhà thờ Loo Byzantine (một tàn tích cổ từ thế kỷ thứ 10 hoặc 11, nằm trên đỉnh một ngọn núi và đã từng được sử dụng làm pháo đài) hay hệ thống hang động thạch nhũ Vorontsovskaya.

Địa chỉ: ul. Moskovskaya, 21, Sochi, Krasnodarskiy kray

_Theo ngoisao
Hạ An (Theo Trip101)_

----------

